# Spurs Will Pay Now - And Perhaps Later - For Ginobili's Injury Woes



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> And so they will be dismissed again. For what may be the 10th time in 10 years, the Spurs will be ruled out as a title contender by national acclamation, even though three of those seasons ended with San Antonio championships, obviously the result of luck or bribery or the rest of the league not trying too hard.
> 
> Except that the spring of 2009 is different. Manu Ginobili is done for the season after the stiffness in his right ankle during Sunday's game against the Cavaliers was found Monday to be a stress fracture that will not require surgery but will demand consideration of his future dependability. In a related development, the dismissers have called their meeting to order.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/scott_howard-cooper/04/09/ginobili/index.html?eref=T1


----------

